# What type of connection configuration for the three-phase transformer bank shown



## osh1397 (Jul 19, 2021)

Can anyone help. I am confused about the secondary only.


----------



## akyip (Jul 19, 2021)

The secondary is a delta. More specifically, it is a center-tapped delta.

If you trace it out, starting from left to right:

-Left: Phase G to Phase F
-Middle: Phase F to Phase E. This one has the center tap to neutral N.
-Right: Phase E to Phase G


----------



## NotBornTesla (Jul 19, 2021)

You can eliminate the majority of the answers by looking at the primary. Its a wye configuration, meaning the only correct answer is A.


----------

